# Rep Stepping Down : Phill



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

All,

It is with deep regret that i have to inform you that Phill, aka TT4PJ, has decided to step down as a Regional Rep of the West Midlands area for the TTOC.

Phill has done a cracking job during his time in the role, and as my local rep, i have got to know Phill well over the past few years.

Sorry to see you step down Phill, and i want to thank you for all your help and effort during your time as a Regional Rep. I hope you can still attend some West Midlands meets in the future if you have the time.

All the best

Paul


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Thanks for the kind words Paul and may I say that I have enjoyed the role over the years.
I hope my replacement gets as much support at the meets that he or she may arrange that I have had the pleasure of. 8)


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

you'll be missed mate well done for what you've done in the past for events


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Sorry to hear your leaving us mate but I guess times moves on. Good luck


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Sorry to see you go Phill. You'll be missed and personally I must say that you've been a great help with the magazine


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Sorry you are leaving Phil, we only met a couple of times as my work clashed with your meets.

I would like to volunteer to take over as West Mids rep.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

audimad said:


> Sorry you are leaving Phil, we only met a couple of times as my work clashed with your meets.
> 
> I would like to volunteer to take over as West Mids rep.


Hi Jeff,

Thanks for putting yourself forward, but as discussed via PM, we already have somebody who is going to take over from Phill and this will be announced very shortly. Sorry about that but should anything happen in the future i will make sure i contact you about this position.

Thanks

Paul


----------

